# Free Needlework Design for Mother's Day



## Lawbag (May 10, 2005)

http://www.caron-net.com/may02files/may02cla.html

In case you haven't made that something special for your mom or stand-in moms yet - this is a free design from Caron, but you could, of course, substitute any threads you prefer. I think I'll use some of the new DMC variegated threads or Madeira silks and rayons.

Looks like this is from 2002 - wonder how I missed it during previous searches? Anyway, looks not to complicated, but very pretty and uses spiderweb roses.

Enjoy!


----------

